# flue pipe joint above roof?



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

anyone know if flue pipe joint (water heater) can be made above roof?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Why make a joint above the roof?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes.

Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Plumberman said:


> Why make a joint above the roof?


If it was me, it would have been because I wanted to use up what I had and needed only another 2 feet or something


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

When the roof is a patio the vents get tall. Thats when I have joints above the roof.

Or if I'm having to extend above other stacks.....


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Makes sense.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

klempner said:


> anyone know if flue pipe joint (water heater) can be made above roof?


Around here you can


----------



## Pipecommandor (Apr 18, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Makes sense.


If it don't make dollars...... then it don't make sense !!!!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Pipecommandor said:


> If it don't make dollars...... then it don't make sense !!!!


What?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Makes sense.


Unlike your "Engrish"...

Call me out on derailing a thread, will ya?!? :laughing:


----------



## Pipecommandor (Apr 18, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> What?


Huh ??


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Here it needs to be double wall flue. I don't think it has to be stainless but thats the way I would go


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Pipecommandor said:


> If it don't make dollars...... then it don't make sense !!!!






Pipecommandor said:


> Huh ??


What does that even mean?


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

klempner said:


> anyone know if flue pipe joint (water heater) can be made above roof?


Yes. Use a storm collar, though.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I hope you plan on putting a cap on it to prevent down draft


----------

